# 1337 haxx0r



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

ich habe im internet beim surfen mal diesen text gefunden, der so genial ist,dass ích hn einfach mit euch teilen muss.
die geschichte wurde von einem mitglied der seite stophiphop.de veröffentlicht.so und jetzt gehts los:




> Das Internet ist voll von Menschen, die sich als semiprofessionelle 1337-Hax0rz ausgeben. Bisher dachten wir von StopHipHop.de, echte Hacker seien ein Mythos, genauso wie die Massenvernichtungswaffen in Irak. Doch am Abend des 4. Aprils passierte etwas Außergewöhnliches...
> 
> In unserem IRC-Channel #stopHipHop ging es rund. Nicht, weil etwa besonders attraktive Metal-Mädels uns wieder mal mit ihren Kurven beglückten. Nein. Ein mächtig böser Hip-Hopper, scheinbar angewidert durch unsere objektive und ernstgemeinte Internetseite, stieg in unseren Chat-Kanal ein, um verheerende Folgen seiner Crackerkunst zu demonstrieren. (Für alle Neulinge: StopHipHop.de richtet sich gegen Hip-Hopper - in einer ironischen Art und Weise.)
> 
> ...


----------



## dalai (20. August 2008)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , schon ein super-hacker dieser bitchchecker, er macht das Image der HipHopper schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (20. August 2008)

tja, solch einer der 12 jahre alt war, hat mir gedroht in einem mmog den pc brennen zu lassen.. er bräuchte nur meine ip...
okay geb ich ihm sie, er sagt in 5 wochen ist mein pc zu nichte (bisher nix passiert..)
ausserdem forderte er private daten, und da das mmog in dem ich mich befand nen seeehr starken kinderschutz hatte (amis halt) hab ihn gescreent und tja... bann xD


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2008)

haha, was für ein Idiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß schon warum ich Rock und kein HipHop hör hehe

lohnt sich echt zu lesen!


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Verdammt alt :> Gibs bestimmt schon seit über 5 Jahren, habs aber verloren. Danke fürs zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Kerl ist zu heiß ^^


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verdammt alt :> Gibs bestimmt schon seit über 5 Jahren, habs aber verloren. Danke fürs zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund... *Mund ausspül*


----------



## chopi (20. August 2008)

Ein teil davon ist sogar auf gbo (der mit der Sommerzeit).
Der Rest ist aber genausogeil,muss gleich ma sehn ob die Seite noch lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

wie alt der doch ist und jeder 2te informatiker weis das 127.0.0.1 die eigene loopback addy ist .. tja ..
aber gibt genug deppen die sowas schon gemacht haben


----------



## Toilettensitz (20. August 2008)

Hör ich da die Bartaufwickelmaschiene im Keller?


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

kenn ich Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuhr-Alt,
denoch nochimmer Lustig 8/10


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

ich weiß ja nich was du so alles im keller hast, aber eine bartwickelmaschine wär doch eher ungewöhnlich oder?


----------



## Wray (21. August 2008)

sehr geil man, sehr geil


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

n freund von mir is selber hacker(der schreibt selber viren und son zeugs^^) und der ist gerade vom stuhl gefalln vor lachen^^

oh man 

aba irgend wie is der hopper da n gutes beispiel von nem hopper...

90% der typen hat echt nix inner birne aba immer ne grosse klappe....


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jeder 2te informatiker weis das 127.0.0.1 die eigene loopback addy ist



jeder 2te?!?!

ich würd mal sagen, dass weiß JEDER informatiker .. sonst wärs nämlich keiner


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n freund von mir is selber hacker(der schreibt selber viren und son zeugs^^) und der ist gerade vom stuhl gefalln vor lachen^^
> 
> oh man
> 
> ...



irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Sehr lustig , wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann , dass das so wirklich geschehen ist...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. August 2008)

alt


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> jeder 2te?!?!
> 
> ich würd mal sagen, dass weiß JEDER informatiker .. sonst wärs nämlich keiner



naja es sollte jeder wissen .. aber bei gewissen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denen kannst soviel mist sagen das sie tun


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba irgend wie is der hopper da n gutes beispiel von nem hopper...



Naja... viele Hopper sind ähnlich drauf, aber nich so krass wie "bitchchecker"...


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

kenne ich auch ist mir mal vor einem jahr irgendwo begegnet!


----------



## drummen (21. August 2008)

Quelle: www.stophiphop.de



Siu schrieb:


> Verdammt alt :> Gibs bestimmt schon seit über 5 Jahren, habs aber verloren. Danke fürs zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja genau:

6.4.2005 -> 21. 08.2008

sind über 5 Jahre.


----------



## Tassy (21. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Quelle: www.stophiphop.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schei$$e das hat mich echt vom Stuhl gehaun'.....
Der ganze Thread is mal n1.


----------



## dalai (23. August 2008)

Das gibt es schon recht lange auf stophiphop.de, sie haben auch schon seit einiger Zeit ein T-shirt dazu in ihrem shop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Ip-adresse von dem der den Domain besitz: 62.75.216.222 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niyo (24. August 2008)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (24. August 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Das gibt es schon recht lange auf stophiphop.de, sie haben auch schon seit einiger Zeit ein T-shirt dazu in ihrem shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also dieses t-shirt muss ich mir auf jeden fall besorgen^^


----------

